# Pb iChat



## vincmyl (4 Décembre 2004)

Ce matin je voulais lancer iChat mais un message d'erreur me dit que mon nom AIM a été temporairement supprimé...je comprends rien du tout ca veut dire quoi? c'est la premiere fois que ca m'arrive


----------



## quark67 (5 Décembre 2004)

Et aujourd'hui ça marche ou c'est du temporaire qui dure?


----------



## vincmyl (5 Décembre 2004)

Marche toujours pas


----------



## quark67 (5 Décembre 2004)

as-tu essayé avec un autre logiciel Mac qui gère AIM ?


----------



## vincmyl (5 Décembre 2004)

Non je veux utiliser iChat


----------



## quark67 (5 Décembre 2004)

En testant avec un autre logiciel, tu verras si le problème est lié à AIM ou à iChat. Et honnêtement, il vaut mieux que le problème soit lié à iChat. Dans ce cas, tu crée un nouveau utilisateur sur ton Mac, et tu entres tes coordonnés AIM dans iChat. Si ça fonctionne dans cette nouvelle session, il te suffira a priori de supprimer les préférences iChat actuelles pour te permettre de retrouver la jouissance de cet excellent logiciel.


----------



## Goliath (6 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin je voulais lancer iChat mais un message d'erreur me dit que mon nom AIM a été temporairement supprimé...je comprends rien du tout ca veut dire quoi? c'est la premiere fois que ca m'arrive




...même problème...   ...

...t'as résolu le problème depuis hier?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

ca me fait pareil par contre j'ai essayer avec mon compte d'essai .mac et la ,pas de soucis
alors que les 2 utilise aim.....
meme soucis avec les logiciel Fire et adium.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

Ca vient de AIM


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

il semblerai effectivement.
mais que faire.... :sleep:


----------



## Marsellus (6 Décembre 2004)

J'ai eu le meme probleme 2 fois. Sur ichat comme sur aim. Seul reponse que j'ai trouvé au probleme : créer un nouveau pseudo !! c'est assez penible, faut prevenir tout le monde, envoyer mails sur mails.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

oui mais dans mon cas,aucun pseudo(une bonne dizaine) n'a fonctionne avec aim.
or le premier pseudo .mac fonctionne 
seul soucis dans moins d'un moi ma periode d'essai est termine.
99 euro pour tchater c'est un peu exagere.........


----------



## Goliath (6 Décembre 2004)

...faudra trouver une solution concrète car j'ai pas envie de changer de pseudo...1) parce que j'aime bien mon pseudo et 2) parce que je n'ai pas envie de contacter tout le monde!!   et 3) parce que apparemment même en changeant de pseudo ça ne marche pas à tout les coups 

...puisque je ne suis pas le seul à être confronté au problème il n'y a pas moyen de contacter AIM et les prevenir du problème???  :hein:


----------



## Jdrien (6 Décembre 2004)

Eh oui...moi aussi, connexion impossible depuis samedi...: nom de contact temporairement éliminé...j'ai reessayé, tjs pareil...j'ai créé un nouveau pseudo et là c'est ok...essai sous adium : même message en anglais...:-(
Je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de signaler ce pb à aim(aol)...
Le premier qui trouve, il le dit hein  :-D


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2004)

Vraiment pénible ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2004)

c'est carrement penible.
et il est hors de question de payer un compte .mac juste pour chater.....


----------



## Goliath (7 Décembre 2004)

et??...toujours pas de solutions?? (sinon de créer un nouveau compte....     )


----------



## vincmyl (7 Décembre 2004)

Si il faut créer un compte tous les 6 mois super


----------



## Goliath (7 Décembre 2004)

...dans le menu d'iChat il y a une option qui permet "d'émettre un commentaire sur iChat"...ceci est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour le moment      ...solution qui ne m'aidera pas à grand chose car une fois que le commentaire (problème de connexion, problème video, problème son...) est envoyé il est signalé qu'aucune réponse personnelle ne sera envoyée... faudrait me dire a quoi sert ce service...  

...archinul!!!!!!


----------



## vincmyl (7 Décembre 2004)

Il faudrait vraiment qu'on puisse créer gratuitement un compte .mac pour ichat un truc de ce genre


----------



## Goliath (7 Décembre 2004)

...je n'ai aucune solution...et cela me fait royalement gonfler...j'ai presque envie de retourner à Yahoo! Messenger...jamais eu aucun problème!


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

Peut etre qu'avec le nouveau Tiger et donc le nouveau iChat, on aura droit a des nouveautés


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Je suis de tout coeur avec Vous!!!  :hein:  :rateau:  :mouais: 

Je vais aussi aller gueuler un coup... meme si ya pas de réponse personnelle.... on sais jamais... si y en a assez... y vont peut être se bouger...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait vraiment qu'on puisse créer gratuitement un compte .mac pour ichat un truc de ce genre



Ça c'est possible: lorsque tu t'inscris à .Mac, tu as une période d'essai de 60 jours, gratuite. Passé ce délai tu n'as plus accès à .Mac (mail, iDisk, etc.), par contre ton pseudo .Mac _machinbidule@mac.com_ reste toujours utilisable dans iChat...

Sinon, le problème semble général... Un seul mot, patience.


----------



## Goliath (8 Décembre 2004)

...désolé mais là je n'ai plus de patience     ...je me suis finalement décidé de créer un nouveau compte, mais voilà qu'a chaque fois que j'ouvre iChat il me redemande le mot de passe et n'ouvre donc jamais iChat     j'ai ressayé un autre mot de passe et rebelotte!!!!!!!! y en a marre! ou se trouve la gestion du trousseau des mots de passe? 


...bon, je vais me faire un café pour me calmer


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2004)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ou se trouve la gestion du trousseau des mots de passe?
> 
> 
> ...bon, je vais me faire un café pour me calmer



Dans l'application Trousseau d'accès (Keychain) dans le dossier Utilitaires.


----------



## Goliath (8 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'application Trousseau d'accès (Keychain) dans le dossier Utilitaires.




 


...c'est étrange...aucun de mes nouveaux mots de passe se retrouve dans la liste du trousseau d'accès...par contre j'ai effacé celui de mon ancien compte que AIM a, soi-disant, temporairement effacé...

...et si je réinstallais tout à fait iChat?


----------



## LeSqual (8 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'attends....  

'fait chier de se prendre la tête avec ça....


----------



## Goliath (8 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attends....
> 
> 'fait chier de se prendre la tête avec ça....



oui, mais moi je l'utilise bien tous les jours!


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

Ah bon le compte. Mac reste gratuit pour iChat


----------



## WebOliver (8 Décembre 2004)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...et si je réinstallé tout à fait iChat?



Ça va pas changer grand'chose... 



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon le compte. Mac reste gratuit pour iChat



  Je viens de t'expliquer...


----------



## Goliath (8 Décembre 2004)

...je n'arrive plus à installer iChat   

Message:

iChatAV21 ne peut pas être installé sur cet ordinateur.

iChat AV 2.0 est introuvable dans /Applications.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Décembre 2004)

si le compte .mac reste actif apres le periode d'essai
plus de soucis....
Merci weboliver.......
@+


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

Je vais créer un compte.MAc alors :love:


----------



## Goliath (8 Décembre 2004)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...je n'arrive plus à installer iChat
> 
> Message:
> 
> ...




...quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi je n'arrive plus à installer iChat?


----------



## yul (8 Décembre 2004)

Salut
J'ai un copain qui m'a dis avoir le même problème que vous aujourd'hui, mais ne vous ayant pas lu avant , je lui ai dis d'arrêté de fumer la moquette...  
Il faudrais peut-être que je lui dise qu'il n'est pas le seul et que le problème ne vient pas de lui.


----------



## vincmyl (8 Décembre 2004)

Tous les problèmes arrivent en meme temps ????bizarre


----------



## Goliath (9 Décembre 2004)

....ouaaaaaaaiiiiiiisssssissssss....sisisisisiisisisisi!.....tous des fous de iChat!  :mouais:


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

J'espère que les responsable d'iChat sont au courant...??    

Moi je veux pas changer de compte... alors j'attends encore... mais ça commence à être lourd!!!!

heureusement que yahoo messenger me dépanne un peu...  :rateau:   

Patience les amis!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que les responsable d'iChat sont au courant...??



Les gens d'iChat sont chez Apple. Mais iChat utilise le protocole AIM pour utiliser la messagerie. Vous êtes visiblement loin d'être les seuls puisqu'un fil de discussion est ouvert sur les forums d'Apple. On y trouve quelques tuyaux et infos.


----------



## LeSqual (9 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les gens d'iChat sont chez Apple. Mais iChat utilise le protocole AIM pour utiliser la messagerie. Vous êtes visiblement loin d'être les seuls puisqu'un fil de discussion est ouvert sur les forums d'Apple. On y trouve quelques tuyaux et infos.



Merci pour le lien!   

Mais en tant que Nioubs... et en plus en englais... je comprends pas tout ce qu'ils racontent....    :rose: 

Si ya vraiment qqch de cool à essayer... tenez moi au courant...


----------



## Goliath (9 Décembre 2004)

...quelqu'un peut me dire comment on peut réinstaller iChat? ...please...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2004)

tu es sur que ton ichat est bien desinstalle....(fichier cache et bibliotheque?)?
un fois que c'est fait tu installe la version disponible sur apple.com/fr/


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur que ton ichat est bien desinstalle....(fichier cache et bibliotheque?)?
> un fois que c'est fait tu installe la version disponible sur apple.com/fr/



iChat n'est pas téléchargeable directement chez Apple tout simplement parce qu'il est sur les CD de Panther. On peut donc le réinstaller depuis-là.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2004)

vous devriez malgre tout trouver ichat ici 
mais il est vrai qu'il est dispo sur le cd de panther.
apres tu fais comme tu veux mais si tu as deja essayer avec le cd .....


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous devriez malgre tout trouver ichat ici
> mais il est vrai qu'il est dispo sur le cd de panther.
> apres tu fais comme tu veux mais si tu as deja essayer avec le cd .....



Merci pour la précision, cela m'avait échappé. Je ne savais pas qu'iChat était aussi téléchargeable chez Apple.


----------



## Goliath (9 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> iChat n'est pas téléchargeable directement chez Apple tout simplement parce qu'il est sur les CD de Panther. On peut donc le réinstaller depuis-là.



...iChat ne se trouve pas sur le cd d'installation... sur l'installation personnalisée tout est là dans > "Applications supplementaires" (Internet Explorer, Stuffit Expander, iTunes, iMovie, iPhoto, iSync et iCal qui est en grisé mais coché...) sauf iChat...  



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> vous devriez malgre tout trouver ichat ici
> mais il est vrai qu'il est dispo sur le cd de panther.
> apres tu fais comme tu veux mais si tu as deja essayer avec le cd .....



...c'est justement la version que j'ai dl à partir d'Apple....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2004)

desole je n'avais pas bien compris.
car il me semblait aussi qu'il etait sur le disque.
tu as essaye que je te le conseille de verifier les dossier cache???
quelque fois un fichier qui traine d'empeche d'installer un nouveau soft (j'ai eu le soucis avec A-dock)
car il faut etre sur que ton mac considere ichat comme un nouveau logiciel....
si c'est le cas ,je ne vois plus que la reinstallation de tout le systeme apres formatage...
mais c'est peut etre un peu extreme.....
ou alors envois un mail au faq de apple france.
mais je parirai plutot sur la presence d'un fichier ichat.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2004)

et si c'etait du a un pkg ichat....
essai de le chercher et desintaller avec desinstaller dont voici le lien.
ce soft est pratique pour bien desinstaller.


----------



## angstrom (9 Décembre 2004)

meme probleme, mais impossibilité juste de passer en vidéo... subitement sans stictement aucun changememt entre les deux comptes...
depuis plus rien ... la communication vidéo est rompue...
moi qui avait acheté une isight rien que pour cette liaison, je l'ai mauvaise....


----------



## angstrom (9 Décembre 2004)

j'ajoute que j'ai essaye sans resultat en creant un nouveau compte...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2004)

tu peux etre un peu plus precis....je ne comprends pas.
tu as essayer quelque chose.
tu parles de 2 comptes mais quels types de comptes...
il nous faut peut etre plus de renseignement.
tu dis meme probleme.d'installation..?


----------



## vincmyl (9 Décembre 2004)

Cré un compte . Mac


----------



## Goliath (12 Décembre 2004)

...en tout cas le mystère reste total à savoir comment réinstaller iChat une fois qu'il a été désinstallé du système...j'ai posé une colle ou quoi???


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux pas le chercher sur le CD de Panther?


----------



## Goliath (12 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux pas le chercher sur le CD de Panther?



Il n'y est pas...je l'ai déjà écrit auparavant!


----------



## Goliath (12 Décembre 2004)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...je n'arrive plus à installer iChat
> 
> Message:
> 
> ...



...comme je l'ai cité auparavant je n'arrive pas à installer iChatAV21 parce-que iChatAV2.0 est introuvable    quelqu'un peut me dire où je peux downloader la version 2.0????

...il doit sûrement être sur le disque d'installation sinon comment aurait-il été installé la première fois????  impossible de le retracer, ni à partir d'une installation personnalisée ni avec une recherche directe sur les 3 cd's d'installation!..est-ce un fichier invisible? comment l'extraire?

...même à partir de cette adresse iChat2.0 ne veut pas s'installer...je suppose qu'iChat2.0 est la version pour Jaguar...bon si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment extraire iChat2.1 à partir du cd d'installation cela m'aiderai beaucoup!...

Merciiiiiiiiii


----------



## Jdrien (12 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde !
Je viens de retester mon ancien compte aim sur ichat....et çà marche !!!!!!!!!!!
A vos claviers ! :-D


----------



## LeSqual (12 Décembre 2004)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !
> Je viens de retester mon ancien compte aim sur ichat....et çà marche !!!!!!!!!!!
> A vos claviers ! :-D



Je vous avais dit de pas vous prendre la tête!!!  :rateau:   

Moi je suis desendu me faire un petit week end sur Grenoble... et à mon retour... tout fonctionne!!!   

C'est pas beau la vie quand on est pas stressé?!?


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2004)

C'est quoi ce binz :mouais:


----------



## Goliath (12 Décembre 2004)

...apparemment je ne suis pas le seul a être confronté à ce genre de problème ...c'est fou qu'on ne puisse pas installer iChat facilement sans devoir se marteler la tête...   

...nul...    

...ici aussi une autre personne est dans le même situation...quelqu'un peut me dire qu'est ce que cela veut dire dans ce forum _"...plus simplement vous téléchargez < pacifist > qui vous permettra d'extraire le paquet spécifique à ichat du cd / dvd d'origine..."_ ????





     tout est là ...Pacifist est un shareware précieux!!!!


----------



## Goliath (13 Décembre 2004)

...là, franchement je trouve que c'est vraiment exagéré...une petite application à deux balles comme iChat et autant de merdes c'est archinul!...      non seulement ce n'est pas clair du tout à la réinstaller, mais en plus faut passer encore des heures a essayer de comprendre les erreurs qui apparaissent après la réinstallation!!!!

Voilà les deux fenêtres qui se présentent une fois que j'ai réinstallé iChat et voici le link qui explique les erreurs d'iChat...j'ai tout essayé et le problème persiste!!!!!Quelqu'un a déjà été confronté a ce problème?...


....peut-être si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer la dernière phrase du link pour utiliser le Terminal ça serait chouette!


...en tout cas ma note pour iChat est double zéro!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Décembre 2004)

C'est peut etre du a un reste de fichier de l'ancien iChat


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...là, franchement je trouve que c'est vraiment exagéré...une petite application à deux balles comme iChat et autant de merdes c'est archinul!...      non seulement ce n'est pas clair du tout à la réinstaller, mais en plus faut passer encore des heures a essayer de comprendre les erreurs qui apparaissent après la réinstallation!!!!
> 
> Voilà les deux fenêtres qui se présentent une fois que j'ai réinstallé iChat et voici le link qui explique les erreurs d'iChat...j'ai tout essayé et le problème persiste!!!!!Quelqu'un a déjà été confronté a ce problème?...
> 
> ...



Salut!

Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider... je connait rien à ces trucs...   :rose:   

Mais il fallait garder espoir et patienter...   

Ici tout remarche et j'ai toujours mon pseudo...

Keep cool


----------



## Goliath (13 Décembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut etre du a un reste de fichier de l'ancien iChat



...impossible....tout a été viré! et réinstallé..heu..dix fois?!?  




			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> 
> Désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider... je connait rien à ces trucs...
> 
> ...



...merci!   ...


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...merci!   ...



Je sais que c'est un peu vache... mais si ya des petits nioubs qui passent sur ce fil et que ils lisent ça... ben il sauront et ça ne leur arrivera pas la prochaine fois...

Donc: Pour les minis nioubs.... QUAND YA PLEIN DE MONDE QUI A LE MÊME PROBLèME QUE TOI... NE TOUCHE RIEN ET ATTENDS.... çA SE RéPARERA "TOUT SEUL"    

COURAGE pour toi Goliath


----------



## Goliath (15 Décembre 2004)

Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...là, franchement je trouve que c'est vraiment exagéré...une petite application à deux balles comme iChat et autant de merdes c'est archinul!...      non seulement ce n'est pas clair du tout à la réinstaller, mais en plus faut passer encore des heures a essayer de comprendre les erreurs qui apparaissent après la réinstallation!!!!
> 
> Voilà les deux fenêtres qui se présentent une fois que j'ai réinstallé iChat et voici le link qui explique les erreurs d'iChat...j'ai tout essayé et le problème persiste!!!!!Quelqu'un a déjà été confronté a ce problème?...
> 
> ...



...comment ça se fait que même pas un des marabouts de MacGeneration n'a pas de réponses a ce problème?


----------



## vincmyl (15 Décembre 2004)

Bonne question....ca commence à me gonfler ce pb


----------



## Goliath (30 Décembre 2004)

Re-salut toute la troupe....

...bon, je vais essayer pour la dernière fois de poser mon problème sur ce forum car peut-être il est passé inaperçu la dernière fois, car en fin de liste....en deux paroles: j'ai désinstallé iChat et après un parcours assez tortueux j'arrive heureusement à le réinstaller, mais voilà qu'à chaque ouverture d'iChat j'ai des messages d'erreurs....

...voici mes messages précédents:


			
				Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...apparemment je ne suis pas le seul a être confronté à ce genre de problème ...c'est fou qu'on ne puisse pas installer iChat facilement sans devoir se marteler la tête...
> 
> ...nul...
> 
> ...







			
				Goliath a dit:
			
		

> ...là, franchement je trouve que c'est vraiment exagéré...une petite application à deux balles comme iChat et autant de merdes c'est archinul!...      non seulement ce n'est pas clair du tout à la réinstaller, mais en plus faut passer encore des heures a essayer de comprendre les erreurs qui apparaissent après la réinstallation!!!!
> 
> Voilà les deux fenêtres qui se présentent une fois que j'ai réinstallé iChat et voici le link qui explique les erreurs d'iChat...j'ai tout essayé et le problème persiste!!!!!Quelqu'un a déjà été confronté a ce problème?...
> 
> ...


----------



## roro (30 Décembre 2004)

premier essai :

1)efface ichat et TOUS ses fichiers via la fonction recherche sur le mot "ichat". Tu dois avoir 6 à 10 fichiers à virer. Y compris l'installer si tu l'as gardé.

2) Ensuite, via onyx, tu fais les opérations de maintenance (scripts quotidien, mensuel, hebdo) et de nettoyage des caches utilisateur et système (la mini).
Tu redémarres (onyx te le proposera après le nettoyage).

3) après le redémarrage, avec utilitaire disque, tu répares les autorisations.

3) télécharge à nouveau la dernière version d'ichat sur apple.com/fr

4) procède à l'installation et tiens nous au courant.


ps : rien n'est indiqué dans ton profil. Tu es bien sous Mac OS X 10.3 ?


----------



## Goliath (30 Décembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> premier essai :
> 
> 1)efface ichat et TOUS ses fichiers via la fonction recherche sur le mot "ichat". Tu dois avoir 6 à 10 fichiers à virer. Y compris l'installer si tu l'as gardé.
> 
> ...



...je te remercie pour ton aide, mais tout ce que tu me demandes de faire a déjà été fait!!!...Au fait, j'aimerai qu'on me dise comment résoudre les messages d'erreurs qu'iChat me donne au moment du démarrage (les erreurs sont reprises via un link et images de fenêtre dans mon message précédent...).

Je te laisse le link du forum où ce problème a déjà été énoncé, mais non résolu   ...si t'as envie de te casser la tête :modo:

...là je vais sortir et serai de retour pas avant demain...la fête commence déjà, mais j'éspère trouver une réponse/solution la semaine prochaine   


P.S. ...oui, je suis en Panther 10.3.7


----------

